# Broken packages in 9.1



## CosmicUnix (May 9, 2013)

Hey Gang!

Okay, I wanted a new challenge, so, enter FreeBSD. I noticed that 9.0 had an EOL about a month ago, so, I downloaded the 9.1 and installed that. I did a `portsnap fetch` and `portsnap extract`, so I assumed that the ports are up to date. As I enter /usr/ports/misc/mc and attempt a `make clean install`, I get that the package is listed a broken.

Where do I need to learn more?

Thanks for helping out a noob.

Cosmic


----------



## kpa (May 9, 2013)

It's marked as broken at the moment because the distfile is not fetchable from the master site(s) listed for the port.

Thread 39512


----------



## CosmicUnix (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for this info...maintainting some patience and marking this thread as solved...

Cosmic


----------



## pkubaj (May 9, 2013)

Update ports to revision 317726 or later.
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=317726


----------



## CosmicUnix (May 9, 2013)

Thanks for this info. Maintaining some patience and marking this thread as solved.

Cosmic


----------

